# Navy Blue Dress



## Fashion Ally728 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Girls

So I have a formal dance coming up and I bought this adorable navy blue dress from Macy's. I absolutely love it, but when I'm looking at shoes, I wish my dress was bolder. I want to wear like yellow or orange or pink shoes with it to make it look bolder. But then if I find some bold shoes I don't know how to make it look like they match and I'm not just throwing in some bold shoes. I'm starting to have second thoughts. What should I do? 

Here's a link to the dress: They don't have it in navy blue anymore, but obviously I do so try to get the picture.





**mod edit - pls embed your photos


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Apr 5, 2012)

What if you did a Navy shoe with a bold accent like these:

www.kaboodle.com/reviews/summer-in-heels--navy-blue-suede-pumps-with-yellow-peacock-feathers

It will show you some related products to the right and there are some with peacock feathers or rhinestones.

There were also some I saw on google, but I couldn't find a place that sold them.  They were mustard yellow peeptoe pumps with a navy accent.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

those shoes were beautiful.. you could buy reg navy blue pumps to match your dress and i saw a link on there to buy the peacock feathers on etsy.com



> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What if you did a Navy shoe with a bold accent like these:
> 
> ...


----------



## anglebanana (Apr 21, 2012)

where is the shoe??I can't open~~~erere


----------



## bestdressed (May 18, 2012)

The topic is related to Navy blue dress good one question that how it looks but one of the main thing is accessories which you will use because if you will wear with whole of these things you will feel good and bright and also if you want more information about the fancy dresses so you can visit to my site i.e http://bestdressedllc.com


----------



## littlebee (May 24, 2012)

where is the shoe? I can't open. .


----------

